# Dakotashooter



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, I didn't want to hijack the other threads, but I've seen you mentioned shooting with no sights a couple of times now. You doing that with a compound? If so, how precise can you get, and at what ranges? When I was trying to beat target panic I shot for a while with my sights off, granted it was about 5 yds in my garage, but I was able to get pretty consistent with it, and it defenitely helped with my target panic, which has came back full force.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes I shoot compound without sights. I would love to go back to recurve but it just can't happen. I'll be the first to admit I am not pinpoint accurate without sights. I can usually hit a softball out to about 30 yards thought I really prefer to hold my shots to 20. thats easily kill zone on most big game. Some days I'm better it just depends on how focused I am. And it seems the smaller the target the closer I can hit. I routinely practice on gophers where my misses are more a result of ducking the arrow than missing the target. I like to think I have developed a true instinctive sooting style. Many guys that shoot without sights often use the tip of the arrow as a reference point. Thats not really instinctive shooting. I focus on only a spot on the target and muscle memory does the rest. I can't come close to competing with the likes of Byron Ferguson but I hold my own in the field. The thing I like best is I never have to worry about the sights getting bumped and when light gets low I'm not searching to find any pins. Do note that I do a lot of practice shooting in the field I carry judo tips with me when hunting and shoot them serveral times throughout the day just to keep sharp. I keep as little stuff on my bow as possible. I've learened over the years that usualy the noise caused by a bow is because of the stuff hanging on it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dakotashooter, where do you live in NE ND? I would like to learn to shoot like that some time. My dad shot compound with no sights for many years, and did well. He stopped hunting before I was old enough to shoot with him, so I grew up with pins and peep. Would be fun to learn a new style with the bow. I am no expert shot the way it is, but that may simplify things up a bit.


----------

